# DPP: Solution to how to change "Transfer to Photoshop" by another Software



## supernova (Dec 26, 2010)

For DPP users who want to change the "Transfer to Photoshop" command by  another software like GIMP or Elements, you can find a solution here :

How to change Photoshop by another Software (the solution)


----------

